

Show HN: PyScaffold – Easy project setup for Python - florianwilhelm
http://pyscaffold.readthedocs.org/

======
holgerp
Setting up a python project with a sane layout can be challenging, thats why I
like pyscaffold. It takes away the pain of writing your own setup.py and
googling for all the different ways of configuring your setup. Especially the
setup.py subcommands which are kind of hard to get right.

------
jank66
Finally the batteries are included when starting a new Python project :)

Find it on github: [https://github.com/blue-
yonder/pyscaffold](https://github.com/blue-yonder/pyscaffold)

------
sebsen3
I used it several times, it really helps a lot!! I don't wanna miss it
anymore!

------
felixwick
very helpful tool

